

Ask YC: Where are you physically located? - yan

I myself oscillate between Baltimore suburbs and New York, US.<p>Post your location. It would be interesting to arrange a few get-togethers and geek out!
======
davidw
<http://www.hackrtrackr.com/>

~~~
yan
haha, was totally unaware of that. Do people usually meet regularly?

------
thaiyoshi
Last summer, we had the chance to pick to move anywhere (from Boston) and we
chose Seattle.

------
hollerith
Just north of San Francisco, CA, over the Golden Gate Bridge.

------
samwise
Philadelphia and New Yorkish

------
llimllib
Baltimore (start a meetup?)

------
Marius
Edinburgh,Scotland

------
adamo
Athens, Greece

------
tlrobinson
Silicon Valley

------
ciscoriordan
Palo Alto, CA

------
brentr
Sandusky, OH

------
kirubakaran
Seattle, WA

------
bgtony
Atlanta GA.

------
chollida1
Calgary, AB

------
vikas5678
San Jose,CA

------
rms
Pittsburgh!

------
aquaphile
Dallas, TX

------
mixmax
Copenhagen

------
lowkey
Montreal

------
aaroneous
SF, CA

------
tin
vienna, austria

------
bootload
melb, aus

